# Just a dog



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

And her bird.







I just love how how enthusiastic Shine is on retrieves.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I see highway close by or at least main road. Was shooting involved or did the dog do all the work by itself??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shooting was involved. 
The dogs only have to do 90% of the work.

That is a main highway. I'm on a few hundred acres of private land. It has a game bird preserve license, and you can shoot birds all year.
When customers leave birds in the field. I go run the dogs. You can't beat free birds, within a hours drive from home.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

texasred said:


> I'm on a few hundred acres of private land. It has a game bird preserve license, and you can shoot birds all year.
> When customers leave birds in the field. I go run the dogs. You can't beat free birds, within a hours drive from home.



Hmmmmm, this must be that very secretive Vizsla paradise everyone speaks of, but yet no one exactly knows where it is. 

Your dogs are truly blessed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not too secret. 
Gabica, and her dogs have been out there with me.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes, and it was very enjoyable. The owner of the place picked up quail for us, I felt overly spoiled, all I had to do to drive there with the dogs. And my boys were in heaven of course.


----------

